# Who got this one????



## catfish (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-pre...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Looks more like a Westfield tank.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, didn't see that one - in fact, I've _never_ seen one offered.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2014)

Whew! I'm glad I have no need to own that, that seems like a lot of money for a tank in such poor condition.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Huh?*

Thought this sold???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291224225903


----------

